# front diff pucking out vent



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

my front diff is puking out the vend tube when I am cruising down the dirt roads about 30 mph it will do this !!!!! any one know what to check ??? Any help at all is needed


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Water in the oil...Or the diff-loc is set too tight.


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

well I will drain and install engine oil ??

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

next question ?? is the drain on the front a 5mm allen screw ??? cause I removed it and well he hade like 50000000000000 weight cause it is just dripping out and well its like pure lucas !!!:flames:


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Any input ???


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah that happens when water mixes in with the oil it becomes very light in frothy.and yes 10w40 engine oil is fine


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Pull the cap and run some fresh oil in and spin the wheels a bit to mix it up. End up with straight conventional 10/40 oil and make DARN sure its all the way full and a hair more. Jack up the right side so its about 6" off the ground and spin the tire forward as you full it. That moves the oil to behind the ring gear faster. When done, the level should be all the up the threads on the fill cap hole.


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok thanks guys next question is how to replace the upper ball joint ?? Jacked it up and it's super loose !!!????


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

See manual for removal of the knuckle, then on the bench, remove the circlip, warm up the knuckle area around the ball joint, spray with a little WD and with the correct socket tap out while supporting knuckle. Clean area, put new joint in freezer for several hours, with the correct socket or bushing on the other side, tap in and install circlip.


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok so just like a ram pickup lol so pull the whole controle arm off so u can work on it ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Crider4_6 said:


> Ok so just like a ram pickup lol so pull the whole controle arm off so u can work on it ?


No, just the knuckle. No need to remove the a-arms but you do have to have it away from the axle. Those nuts are tough...better have a good torque wrench. You do have the service manual...right?


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

No manual !!! I went to that section and didn't see any ?? Next question I read that the rear diff takes hydraulic fluid is this correct ??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Crider4_6 said:


> No manual !!! I went to that section and didn't see any ?? Next question I read that the rear diff takes hydraulic fluid is this correct ??


"Tractor" Hydraulic fluid..big difference. Not just hydraulic fluid. Or Kawie wet brake oil.


----------



## Crider4_6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok where is the best place to get ball joints and beat brand to get ??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Crider4_6 said:


> Ok where is the best place to get ball joints and beat brand to get ??


I like Quadboss myself.


----------

